# Supplementary VAT Return



## texet (5 Mar 2012)

Hi,

I filed my vat return Nov/Dec 11 but since then I've had to do credits for sales and have got further purchase invoices. So I want to do a supplementary VAT return. However ROS wont let me put in - sales for e.g

Vat on sales  (- 1000)
Vat on Purchase 2000
Refund due     3000


Cant put in -1000 , any ideas?


----------



## aoc (5 Mar 2012)

i had this before and revenue told me to make the adjustment in the following return, just keep the records in order... overall same end of year totals...


----------



## bazermc (5 Mar 2012)

put the adjustments through in the next VAT return - dont try to amend nov Dec 2011


----------



## Jonny (5 Mar 2012)

Is it an amended Vat 3 or a supplementary one ?


----------



## texet (5 Mar 2012)

Thanks for replies its supplementary, as the first one is gone through and paid.

@ bazermc @aoc when I adjust the Jan/Feb 12 Do I adjust the sales figures to include nov/dec 11 
e.g 
Sales Jan/Feb 5000 less Nov/Dec -1000 : VAT on Sales Jan/Feb 4000


----------



## bazermc (5 Mar 2012)

Reduce you output VAT (T1) by 1000

and increase your input VAT (T2) by 2000

Hope that helps


----------



## texet (5 Mar 2012)

Thanks bazermc


----------

